# Clown/Circus Room Theme Ideas?



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a six room haunted house that will be clown/circus themed, but I have a few rooms that im not sure what to do with?
Room 1 is 8x8 and will be dark with nothing in it.
Room 2 is 16x16 and will have carnival games/booths/props
Room 3 is 8x16 and will have a ticket booth
Room 4 is 8x16 and I'm not sure what to do with it?
Room 5 is 8x8 and not sure what to do with it?
Room 6 is 8x16 and will have some laser affect light thing.

I was hoping some of you may have some suggestions?
Notes: 
The numbers are the current actor positions(not final) listed in the order that people will be interact with them.
The haunt starts in the bottom Right in the picture, the 1 is outside/entrance person.
The top left right is sound room.
Rooms 4 & 5 can be changed or combined.
Thanks


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

What about a sideshow or oddities room? Or you could have killer tigers and lions or mean elephants in a room with crushed people under them or limbs torn apart and half eaten. Or a trapeze act or tight rope walker person.................


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Dot Room. Search the forum or youtube for examples. Very easy to set up and very effective.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

clowns with bloody weapons


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Freak shows are always a haunt hit!

Here are a few quick and fairly easy prop ideas. For the first one, I used a $2 kiddie car from a tag sale, a $10 kids clown costume from K-Mart, a wig head and a chicken wire and pvc body frame. ( I would love to rebuild this with a remote control kiddie car some day!)


















Next is a pvc cage, with "The Twins." You can make a couple of identical clown props for this set up, or two actors instead.










Eric


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks For All The Suggestions Everyone.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Im still building mine out, but I have some ideas, just not sure which direction. You can see what Ive got so far below. 

My ideas were ;
1.Fortune teller (crystal ball, ouija, tarot) I also am using a Zultan prop. A tall Zultan booth would be cool too. 

(Use a TV and cover it to simulate the crystal ball in booth, it can be interactive or just play on a loop. )

2. vintage creepy dolls (for prizes on a shelf) with a balloon game and darts with victim pinned up. 

3. stirring rotten(cotton) candy prop with motion

4. metal signs and freakshow posters and side show items

5. the scent of cotton candy and popcorn ( nixed the idea of an actual popcorn popper machine on cart), Im thinking oil burners here

6. invisible dog on leash (loved this as a kid, dont see them anymore)

7. make a lion on a polar bear christmas frame (like an animated reindeer but its much bigger). and have a clown there with a hula hoop and "flames".

8. make more cotton candy sacs (a la killer knlowns from outer space)

9. funhouse mirrors

10. jester prop with marrionette

11. jack in box (animated)

12. huge life sized clapping monkey with cymbols

13. snake charmer

On a side note, I worked for Ringling Brothers for 2 years, first working with exotic animals then on the floor/rigging and performer assistant. I was on the red unit with Gunther Gebel Williams. 

These are my ideas because I have a smaller space, I just wanted to make one scene, but this could be doable if I used one single theme in the whole haunt. You can see what Ive got so far but its definitely needs work to make it more cohesive.


----------



## scaremenow (Oct 1, 2010)

Last year we had a clown theme as well. The thing that creeped everyone out the most was an 11 year old boy in a very spooky clown costume/mask. He sat in a chair in a corner and didn't move. Many people wouldn't even go by him. Certainly not an original idea, but still effective. Just proves that it doesn't take much to get a good scare!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

The Monster Maze has a lot of great spooky circus ideas. 

If you want some "pickled punks"-type display, you should find these tutorials useful. 

You can create a hall of mirrors using novelty mirror props, regular mirrors with spooky window clings on them and homemade fun house mirrors. I also suggest doing a Pepper's Ghost effect so that a seemingly normal mirror reveals a ghostly clown.


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

oops wrong post, why doesn't this stupid think let me delete my post?

Thanks for the suggestions, I used a few of them and mixed them together.
Here is a preview I put on the actor page for my haunt. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=439867256040584


----------

